# Fiancé visa refused



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I have created a thread regarding the refusal of my Fiance visa but somehow i cannot find it. I have not gotten the letter yet, but once I do, I would really need your advice on reapplying... Thank u


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm sure people here will try and help you...

We applied for fiance visa too and got refused then now re-applying, hoping for the best


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

waiting.stars said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have created a thread regarding the refusal of my Fiance visa but somehow i cannot find it. I have not gotten the letter yet, but once I do, I would really need your advice on reapplying... Thank u


Once you get the letter type it out here (omitting personal details) and we will help you. Much easier when we know why your application was refused.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Once you get the letter type it out here (omitting personal details) and we will help you. Much easier when we know why your application was refused.


Hi Leanna,

Thank you so much for your kind support and the reply. Now that they have sent my documents back through FEDEX and it was suppose to be here today, so I called the fedex office and they said that the UK custom service has is not clearing my package so that Fedex can deliver it to US to my address.
I am not sure why the UK CS has kept my documents, now I have to worry about this as well on top of the refusal of my visa ...

I wish you best of luck


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Pultet said:


> I'm sure people here will try and help you...
> 
> We applied for fiance visa too and got refused then now re-applying, hoping for the best


Thank you Pultet,

I am still waiting for my refusal letter and documents which as suppose to be delivered today but when I called Fedex they said that my package has been held at the UK Custom service.. not sure what is going on..

Good luck to you ..


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

waiting.stars said:


> Thank you Pultet,
> 
> I am still waiting for my refusal letter and documents which as suppose to be delivered today but when I called Fedex they said that my package has been held at the UK Custom service.. not sure what is going on..
> 
> Good luck to you ..


On which ground did they refuse your application?


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Really need your guidance guys..

So after waiting for such a long time, today I got my refusal letter. 

Here are the reasons they have mentioned for the refusal:

• Your sponsor is not exempt from the financial requirements as defined in paragraph E-ECP.3.3. I am not able to take into account any potential employment you have available to you in the UK or any offers of financial support from third parties. In order to meet the financial requirements of the Rules your sponsor needs a gross income of at least £18,600 per annum. You state in your application that your sponsor is unemployed. In order to qualify, you and your sponsor require £62,500 in savings in order to meet the financial requirements. You state in your application that you have $53,000. This is equivalent to £33,053 at the current exchange rate of £1 = $1.60. I therefore refuse your application under paragraph EC-P.1.1(d) of Appendix FM of the Immigration Rules. (E-ECP.3.1) 
• You have not provided 6 months bank statements as evidence of your cash savings.( I have provided with my bank statement signed by my bank. I thought you have to have at least 18, 000 pounds not more then that??)

English language: 

•	You are not exempt from the English language requirement under paragraph E-ECP.4.2. Additionally, you are not a national of a majority English speaking country listed in paragraph GEN 1.6; have not passed an English language test (A1 Level of Common European Framework) with a provider approved by UKBA and do not hold an academic qualification recognised by NARIC UK to be the equivalent to the standard of a Bachelor’s or Master’s degree or PhD in the UK, which was taught in English. I therefore refuse your application under paragraph EC-P.1.1(d) of Appendix FM of the Immigration Rules. (E-ECP.4.1)

(I have my bachular degree from one of the top univiersities in the US and i have provided them my original degree. )

I really need your help in order to correct these errors and reapply again.. Thank you all in advance ..


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh dear i am sorry. English language aside you wouldnt qualify with those savings. £18,600 is what you need if your sponsor is employed. That is the wage he needs to be receiving yearly. As he is not working you need £62,500 in savings to qualify on savings alone. 

Is your sponsor able to find a job so you can apply again using their income or a combination of income and savings?


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

_shel said:


> Oh dear i am sorry. English language aside you wouldnt qualify with those savings. £18,600 is what you need if your sponsor is employed. That is the wage he needs to be receiving yearly. As he is not working you need £62,500 in savings to qualify on savings alone.
> 
> Is your sponsor able to find a job so you can apply again using their income or a combination of income and savings?


Thank you so much for your reply. As you know that finding jobs now a days in England is not easy. But if we arrange more cash for fulfill the 62,500 pounds requirement( would that work?).

Regarding my English, i thought if you graduated from any English speaking universities you will be fine, and I graduated from one of the top universities in California two years ago, plus, I have a job in Washington, DC.


----------



## Newgirl21 (Jul 30, 2013)

waiting.stars said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. As you know that finding jobs now a days in England is not easy. But if we arrange more cash for fulfill the 62,500 pounds requirement( would that work?).
> 
> Regarding my English, i thought if you graduated from any English speaking universities you will be fine, and I graduated from one of the top universities in California two years ago, plus, I have a job in Washington, DC.


You would need to have the money in your account for 6 month before you apply


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi waiting stars, 
Did they not ask u to appeal??? Anyway re-applying is the best option if money is not the criteria.
Shel have well explained about the financial problem u faced, so I guess its clear that £18,600 is for those who earn this income yearly and is not the amount to show in bank as deposit.
Regarding the English language requirement- I myselfwas refused even after submitting my masters and bachelor's degrees but were photocopies- they denied me for not submitting the originals. I am Masters in English but still on the safe side have undergone the UK- NARIC assessment and have qualified with the level C1 under CEFR and now will b submitting them.
It took only a week for me to get this certificate- So go for it and have it done before the re-application.

Best of luck


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

juhi said:


> Hi waiting stars,
> Did they not ask u to appeal??? Anyway re-applying is the best option if money is not the criteria.
> Shel have well explained about the financial problem u faced, so I guess its clear that £18,600 is for those who earn this income yearly and is not the amount to show in bank as deposit.
> Regarding the English language requirement- I myselfwas refused even after submitting my masters and bachelor's degrees but were photocopies- they denied me for not submitting the originals. I am Masters in English but still on the safe side have undergone the UK- NARIC assessment and have qualified with the level C1 under CEFR and now will b submitting them.
> ...


Hi, 

Thank you for the reply. They did ask me to appeal. but i learned from this form that re-applying is better than an appeal.

So, for the language thing, where can i take this taste in the US? I have submitted my original degree from the US university. but still they refused..


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Juhi are you not re-applying? what happened to your application?


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

*I'm on my way to re-apply*



Pultet said:


> Juhi are you not re-applying? what happened to your application?


Yes, I am - have been working on it since my refusal and I am almost done, need to make myself 100% sure now before applying as we are three applicants (me and my two kids) and cannot risk our money again.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Waiting Stars were you not a member of this forum before you applied?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

waiting.stars said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the reply. They did ask me to appeal. but i learned from this form that re-applying is better than an appeal.
> 
> So, for the language thing, where can i take this taste in the US? I have submitted my original degree from the US university. but still they refused..


Your degree is not the most important issue here. 

You obviously do not understand the financial requirements. I suggest you review the following document to see if you can meet the criteria. It is your sponsor in the UK (your fiance?) who has to have the necessary finances. Since they do not have an income the finances will need to be made up from savings/investments.

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hertsfem said:


> Waiting Stars were you not a member of this forum before you applied?


No  I wish I were,that is why i made these mistakes..but i am happy and feel lucky to find such a supportive group of people.. Thank you all..


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

That's a pity! Hope you get it right this time - good luck..


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Crawford said:


> Your degree is not the most important issue here.
> 
> You obviously do not understand the financial requirements. I suggest you review the following document to see if you can meet the criteria. It is your sponsor in the UK (your fiance?) who has to have the necessary finances. Since they do not have an income the finances will need to be made up from savings/investments.
> 
> http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary


Thank you. You are right, I did not understand the financial requirement when I was filling my application. Yes, my Fiance is in the UK. I have some savings on my bank here in the US but it was not fulfilling the requirements. But I can arrange the savings into my bank account, is it find if the savings are under my bank account?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

waiting.stars said:


> Thank you. You are right, I did not understand the financial requirement when I was filling my application. Yes, my Fiance is in the UK. I have some savings on my bank here in the US but it was not fulfilling the requirements. But I can arrange the savings into my bank account, is it find if the savings are under my bank account?


Please read section 7 of the document I linked. It explains how savings/investments can be used. They can be in the name of the applicant, the partner or jointly.

You must have the full amount in the banking account for at least 6 months.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Crawford said:


> Please read section 7 of the document I linked. It explains how savings/investments can be used. They can be in the name of the applicant, the partner or jointly.
> 
> You must have the full amount in the banking account for at least 6 months.


Thank you so much. It was very helpful. So once I have the full amount in my banking account for at least 6 months, is that all they are looking for.. and which kind of bank statement they will require? I have posted on my thread the full detail on what they have mentioned regarding the error i have made on my bank statement but I cannot understand it clearly and I do not want to repeat the same mistake in the future... 

Thank you again..


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Does'nt your partner have an understanding of the requirements? perhaps he could help you if he has not already?


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hertsfem said:


> Does'nt your partner have an understanding of the requirements? perhaps he could help you if he has not already?


He does not understand all the financial complications..otherwise, i would have not request everyone here in this form to guide me...or my visa wouldn't been rejected ..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Let me just summarise your position as I see it:
You failed to meet the requirement in two ways.
1. You didn't have enough savings between you of £62,500 kept in readily accessible account(s) for 6 months.
2. You didn't meet the English language requirement.
If you had failed on just (1), you application would have been put on hold, but since you failed on (2) as well, you were refused.
So there is no basis for an appeal and you need to reapply once you can meet the requirements.
You state you graduated from a top US university and did enclose degree certificate. Perhaps they didn't see it (or you filled the application form incorrectly). You just have to resubmit your degree certificate.
As for meeting financial requirement, others have already told you what you must do. 
So reapply when you can meet the requirement, and hope for the best.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Let me just summarise your position as I see it:
> You failed to meet the requirement in two ways.
> 1. You didn't have enough savings between you of £62,500 kept in readily accessible account(s) for 6 months.
> 2. You didn't meet the English language requirement.
> ...


Thank you Joppa for your kind reply. I will arrange the rest of the amount to fill the gap that i have right now into my saving account. When i do that, do i have to wait for six months before I re-apply because it says on their website that the money should be in your account prior to applying at least 6 months..
I do remember, when I was filling my application online and they asked me if I am fulfill the language requirement and i clicked yes and provided them all the details about my major and which university I graduated from, as well as I enclosed my original degree certificate..But not sure how they missed that.. (Do you think I do not need to take the language test then?)
Thank you again and I highly appreciated it..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, the full £62,500 must stay in your account(s) for 6 months before re-application.
You don't need to take English test as you have a degree from a US university. It's not unknown for them to miss a document submitted (did they keep a copy of your degree certificate?), so resubmit with a covering note. It must be original certificate, not just a photocopy.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Yes, the full £62,500 must stay in your account(s) for 6 months before re-application.
> You don't need to take English test as you have a degree from a US university. It's not unknown for them to miss a document submitted (did they keep a copy of your degree certificate?), so resubmit with a covering note. It must be original certificate, not just a photocopy.


Thank you again Joppa. I was going through my returned documents and I found out that they kept the photo copy of my degree certificate, my sponsor's passport copies and the original sponsorship form which my sponsor filled. I am not sure why they kept those documents after they refused my visa???


----------

